# Hello Kitty Skull Skating Helmet



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

My 5 year old daughter like most little girls her age likes Hello Kitty and outdoor activities like sledding, ice skating and bike riding. I went to purchase a new helmet that she could wear and still look cool. We came up with this one that was protective and also a little badass. It's brush-painted and still needs a couple of layers of clearcoat. Hope you like it as much as Cora does!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A huge improvement over the plain old ordinary Hello Kitty. Love it!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Totally awesome!! I know my own daughter would love it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Beautiful! The helmets nice too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bad Ass helmet! I'm a little jealous!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. I think you get Dad of the Year award for that one


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hell, I would wear that. And not just to go skating either. Sometimes at the bar I've been known to fall down (slippery floors). That helmet rocks!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Oh wow, nice! I love Hello Kitty, loved the way it came out. =)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That helmet is the coolest! And your daughter is the cutest!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! We had so much fun making it.


----------

